# My design for a 2D diffuser... only issue is weight concerns



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My plan was...

24.5"x24.5" 2D diffuser using 4x4 as material. The design would be 7 wells by 7 wells using 41 blocks.

Total weight will be around 60lbs.

Problem 1: by having an array of these of 3 tall and 6 wide thats 18 panels total or 1,000lbs.

I don't think any 2x4 wall or 2x6 ceiling would be able to handle this weight...

thoughts?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow that is alot of weight. I would be concerned about that much weight also. Not worried about the load bearing of the wall but very concerned about it staying attatched to the wall and tipping forward. If you can get a way to keep it attatched to the wall you could always add some lumber to the wall if you want to redo some drywall


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Use 2" closed cell foam insulation. It's very light and rigid. I used it from my diffusers. Worked perfectly.


----------

